# Strange Symbols House, Leicestershire, Jul13



## The Wombat (Aug 13, 2013)

*Here’s a spot of Rurex I did last month. Had a look around this interesting old cottage in the woods. Getting to it was like day of the triffids, but a rewarding solo explore. Difficult to say how long its been derelict, perhaps 10 years or more. Judging by the mattress on the floor, someone broke in, and had been sleeping rough there... the assortment of left over food tins had long exceeded their expiry date, and a newspaper was dated 2008. Not sure what the symbols are all about on the chimney breast, but I don’t think its anything too sinister. A few bits and bobs left here, so an interesting mooch.

There were a couple of out-buildings in the jungle which were inaccessible at this time of year.
Explored on my own on a fine summer day. Hope you enjoy.*























The Cherry aid had some interesting growths in it










who thought these colours would ever go together!??











































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice, loads of stuff coming out of leicester atm!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great find!
Fantastic pics too,
That bathroom is awful! 
Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice one, lovely crisp photos!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Aug 13, 2013)

nice little find this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting site, great photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 14, 2013)

Velly intellesting!


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 15, 2013)

Great photos thank you! The cherryaid made me chuckle...that shit NEVER goes off does it? Must be reallyreallyreally old


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 15, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great find!
> Fantastic pics too,
> That bathroom is awful!
> Thanks..


lol, yes the bathroom is Awful!



UrbanX said:


> Nice one, lovely crisp photos!


Thanks! A few attempts to get it right



woodland pixie said:


> Great photos thank you! The cherryaid made me chuckle...that shit NEVER goes off does it? Must be reallyreallyreally old


Yes that cherryaid looked rather skanky to say the least. There were no flies in the house, so I'm guessing they cleared out any tit bits from the rotting cans years ago

And thanks to everyone else for their comments!


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good find!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 19, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Yes that cherryaid looked rather skanky to say the least. There were no flies in the house, so I'm guessing they cleared out any tit bits from the rotting cans years ago



The mould / growth on the surface of the liquid in the Cherryade bottle most likely originates from bacteria, introduced via the saliva from mouth of the person or persons drinking the stuff. As has been mentioned by Woodland Pixie, this drink only seems to go off when something 'nasty' gets introduced into the bottle. Depending on ambient temperatures and the bacteria introduced into the bottle, this bottle may not be as old as it appears to be.

Your photo of the gas cans on the shelf could offer clues as to when this place was last used for any length of time by anybody - e.g. squatters etc.. Butane or propane cylinders of this type will fit a small modern portable gas ring, that also doubles as a grill - besides being used to fill lighters and power soldering torches. A look at the production dates on the cans will give any future visitors a good clue as to the date they were being used in the cottage.

I am always interested in what a building gave the occupants - not just the roof over their heads, but heating.lighting and warm water etc. Your beautifully sharp and detailed pictures very nearly answer all my questions - either by design on your part or just chance. e.g. by including part of the open cupboard in the photo of the fireplace, one can clearly see the pipework to the back boiler that provided the hot water and central heating? I do not see any light switches or drops in your photos and the possible presence of at least one (and possibly another over the gas cylinder shelf) gas light fitting (using the same propane cylinder/s that supplied to cooker) makes me wonder about an electricity supply (it is quite possible to have a small central heating circuit using only convection/gravity - not very efficient but the radiator here looks like it was plumbed directly into the back boiler on the other face of the central wall that contains the chimney flues.

Many thanks for a set of images that allowed me to explore this building as if I was actually there. Sadly, although the mind still tells me I can clamber around as I did 55 years ago, the body soon revolts and common sense has to prevail. Thus the reason for joining DP and becoming a somewhat sedentary explorer.
Unfortunately many people seem to concentrate on the detritus left behind - as is their right - and miss out much of the things that really interest me.

Again many thanks for this little gem.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 20, 2013)

If its "rurex" to explore a rural site, would that make exploring an old Dunlop tyre factory durex? Just a thought. Anyway, cracking images - love that bathroom - if you wanted to dissect a body, you couldnt do better than the decor in there! No idea what the symbols mean - although they do look a little "New Age" in some respects. 

Looking at the outer wall, it looks like there has been some ground movement. 

Great find - thank you.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 20, 2013)

Sidsdx1988 said:


> Good find!


Cheers mate



whitelaw said:


> If its "rurex" to explore a rural site, would that make exploring an old Dunlop tyre factory durex? Just a thought. Anyway, cracking images - love that bathroom - if you wanted to dissect a body, you couldnt do better than the decor in there! No idea what the symbols mean - although they do look a little "New Age" in some respects.
> 
> Looking at the outer wall, it looks like there has been some ground movement.
> 
> Great find - thank you.


 Thanks mate. The bathroom is hideous. Quite dark in there, took a few attempts to get a good photo.
Symbols do look a bit new age. Just a bit weird to graf it all over the chimney breast


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 20, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The mould / growth on the surface of the liquid in the Cherryade bottle most likely originates from bacteria, introduced via the saliva from mouth of the person or persons drinking the stuff. As has been mentioned by Woodland Pixie, this drink only seems to go off when something 'nasty' gets introduced into the bottle. Depending on ambient temperatures and the bacteria introduced into the bottle, this bottle may not be as old as it appears to be.
> 
> Your photo of the gas cans on the shelf could offer clues as to when this place was last used for any length of time by anybody - e.g. squatters etc.. Butane or propane cylinders of this type will fit a small modern portable gas ring, that also doubles as a grill - besides being used to fill lighters and power soldering torches. A look at the production dates on the cans will give any future visitors a good clue as to the date they were being used in the cottage.
> 
> ...




Wow, thanks, that is the most comprehensive reply I have received for a while! 
I will try and go back, and find out more. There are 2 out buildings that are inaccessible at the moment.
Thanks for your reply


----------

